# "pochendes" Geräusch bei Creative Inspire 6.1 6700



## bone (13. Februar 2003)

Hi,

ich hab mir das Creative Inspire 6.1 6700 zugelegt. War auch anfangs echt zufrieden, klang perfekt. Als Soundkarte hab ich noch die Audigy 2. Also das perfekte Duo 

Nur seit etwa 1 Woche kommt immer unregelmäßg ein pochendes Geräusch aus den Boxen. Das hört sich in etwa so an als wenn man den Netzstecker aus dem Subwoofer rauszieht. 
Egal ob ich gerade Spiele oder MP's abspielen. Das Geräusch kommt total unregelmäßg manchmal kommts, manchmal überhaupt nicht. Ich hab einfach mal meinen Computer ausgemacht und die Boxen einfach so laufen lassen. Und was passiert? Das Geräusch kommt auch wenn der Compi aus ist?

Hat wer ne Ahnung was das sein könnte ?


----------



## eViLaSh (14. Februar 2003)

hast du zufällig ein handy in der nähe der boxen liegen ?!

das klingt nämlch stark nach handy strahlung !


achte mal darauf, wenn du angerufen wirst/anrufst oder sms bekommst/schreibst...


----------



## bone (14. Februar 2003)

hm ja habe ich, zwar kommt da auch'n Geräusch beim Anrufen/SMS aber nicht das Geräusch 

wie weit sollte den das handy von den Boxen wege sein?


----------



## eViLaSh (14. Februar 2003)

ka.

bis es kein pochen mehr gibt 


vielleicht stehn ja auch andere elektrische geräte, deren abschirmung schlecht ist nah an den boxen...


----------



## bone (15. Februar 2003)

für alle die vieleicht das gleiche Problem haben wie ich;

ich hab mich mal ein bisschen im creativ forum schlau gemacht und siehe da:

http://de.europe.creative.com/support/forums/thread.asp?thre=28510&foru=29&page=1

das Problem haben viele Käufer des inspire 6700
liegt aber nicht an irgendwelchen elekt. Geräten in der Umgebung

warscheinlich ist es ne Fehlproduktion des Netzteils, hilft bis jetzt nur austauschen soviel ich weiß ...

echt ne Schweinerei


----------



## eViLaSh (17. Februar 2003)

wow, das hätt ich nicht von creative erwartet...


----------



## Kaprolactam (17. Februar 2003)

Tja, creative bis ins Detail. Daß Lautsprecher ploppen weil das Netzteil ne Macke hat ist wirklich ungewöhnlich.


----------



## bone (18. Februar 2003)

hat sich nun doch rausgestellt das es der Subwoofer ist


----------

